

Spanish Hacker Claims this Exploit Returns Facebook Passwords - ritchiea
https://www.facebook.com/chespier.moranseverino.7/posts/1435336293368456?notif_t=comment_mention

======
ritchiea
I hope this isn't stupid linkbait and apologize in advance if it is and I got
pranked. An Argentinian programmer friend forwarded this to me, which is why I
am posting it here for comments. He seemed to believe it was legit but sent it
out as an alert rather than commenting on the script itself. Right now I'm
reading through the script to check if there is reason to believe it's legit
or if this is some kind of prank.

Translation:

Want to "hack" \- get the password of the account of someone on Facebook?
Exploit this vulnerability before they realize and remove it, it's working
RIGHT NOW!

1\. Use Google Chrome

2\. Get the person's profile

3\. Then press the F12 key

4\. Then go to the section / tab that says "Console"

5\. Copying and pasting the following code <view down>, press ENTER and
presto! Pop-up window will open with the password of that person!

~~~
seppo0010
Of course it is a prank. It does not tell you the password, it just likes a
page of their choice and tags all your friends in the comments.

~~~
ritchiea
Sorry I'm incredibly gullible today

------
dewey
"This content is currently unavailable"

